

Google Blames Human for Robot Car Crash - whiskers
http://nbcbayarea.com/blogs/press-here/Google-Blames-Human-for-Robot-Car-Crash-126845683.html

======
ColinWright
The same story from many sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2851277>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2851408>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2852393> : A few comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2853758>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2853970> : A few comments

